# 3D shoot, April 25th



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i have plans on coming


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I will be there Saturday, going uo north that afternoon....


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't ask for a better weather prediction this weekend!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I will be there around 12pm ready to go.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> I will be there around 12pm ready to go.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I have some guys coming in to look at the dragon at 10:30am...I will be up after that


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

Cam i will be out Saturday Morning, going to try and beat the heat and possible rain.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well I didn't get to finish the course. A slight thunderstorm came ripping through when I got to the end of the course. 

Then I had to move three trees that fell on Hunter rd so I could go home. By the time I got done with the first one I was soaked. But I did make the road passable.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

We lost a bunch of trees to that quick t-storm Saturday. People running for cover everywhere.:yikes:

Thanks to all the people that made it out to the shoot!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i am sorry i missed the shoot...had those customers untill about 3pm...wow, what al long day...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

mikieday said:


> i am sorry i missed the shoot...had those customers untill about 3pm...wow, what al long day...


We missed you guys this weekend!


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was chaseing birds all weekend.... I'll be there in May.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

jdawg240 said:


> I was chaseing birds all weekend.... I'll be there in May.


Did you get one????

Posten Open in May. Bring your best game brother.:evil:


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

you guys are getting me excited to shoot my bow already!


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Even more excited to shoot one with my bow!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

lmholmes11 said:


> you guys are getting me excited to shoot my bow already!



Many of us never stop

Talk about irony...I shoot my bow LESS during hunting season than any other time of the yearne_eye:


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfishcam said:


> Did you get one????
> 
> Posten Open in May. Bring your best game brother.:evil:


 
Negative..they zigged, I zagged about 10 times:lol:. Going to get it done this weekend......:tdo12:


----------

